# Broken Transformer



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

Lots of wind here yesterday.
Antenna came down and transformer broken. 
Do I replace it with a simple transformer from radio shack?
screwing the appendages directly to the antenna and then attaching the coaxial for my Preamp to the transformer?


Thanks!

Mark


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes try to get it attached back to the same elements that it was originally attached to. That is a 300:75 ohm transformer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually it's use to be more a converter of balanced source to unbalanced feed ...


----------



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

Not having much luck. I have my Direct DB8 Extreme antenna mounted on a 20' mast along with a Winegard AP8275 preamp. I replaced the broken transformer with this cheapy. But I am not getting any of the channels I had before the mast came down and broke the transformer.. Should I be trying a different transformer?










Mark


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

Is it possible that your preamp got broken during the fall or even a cable? Not sure about the preamp you have but some will not pass signal if it isnt powered, make sure that is still good. 

Are you getting no channels at all? Try bypassing the amp and see if you get any channels then.

I saw in the other thread you are talking about a different amp, you are not trying to use both at the same time are you? Too much gain is almost always worse than weak signal.


----------

